# Windows XP 2000 "Paint "



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Perhaps someone out there can solve this pain in my print command. This only happens when I'm in ( paint )
If I draw any paint graft, circles, anything that goes across the page and then hit print.
I get three papers come out of the printer in landscape form like on a roll ( 1 ) ( 2 ) (3 ) I go to view, checked zoom it is at 100% this is the smallest listed. and I'm in custom. The white page takes up most of the screen except for the tool box on the left side.
If I could reduce the size of the drawing board, this I may solve this problem ?
I have searched my Master Visually manual and found nothing to help me, or close to it ?
Baffled :whistling2:

Deck hand


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

good old paint....haha

Try to click on Image---Attributes and change some settings there. on each side you'll see a little dot. you can drag each side in as well .. 

Paint for windows 7 has improved quite a bit. just a FYI


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You should download Paint.net instead. It's a free alternative that has much greater functionality.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.
Didn't work .
Maybe I need to explain more! On my screen is a blank paper 8.5 x 11, If I draw a rectangle box from on end to the other,across the 8.5,
then go to file and click print . this rectangle will print out on four sheets of paper so that if I were to line the paper up side by side I would have a 32" rectangle.

deckhand


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

good ol' paint.... for sure.... it could be the landscape/portrait setting is wrong, or a million other things....
I'd consider simply using some freeware such as photofiltre or gimp and never open that POC again!
I always liked PaintShopPro too....

DM


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

go to File > Page Setup and set your paper size there, theres also a scaling option where you can scale it to fit on one page.


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

Don't print from paint if none of the other options work. I really think it is the landscape/portrait issue in page setup.

Either way, go to File->Save As, and save it as a jpg file. Then go find that file and open it in the picture viewer of your choice (so long as it isn't paint). Then print it. If you use the Windows Picture and Fax viewer or whatever it is called, when you go to print it, you will get a wizard that will let you choose what size to print it, 8x10, full page, 4x6, wallet, etc.

If you plan on making future edits to the drawing however, you'll want to also save it as bmp as that is the native paint format and will be the best for reopening and making changes.

Brandon in Kansas


----------

